# Never get invited anywhere



## Ind (Oct 7, 2014)

Does anyone else never get invited to go anywhere? But too afraid to ask someone if they want to meet you because your not sure if they actually like you, it's really starting to get to me. I can't be the only one who is too afraid just to ask ?


----------



## mlrx (Oct 16, 2014)

i am in the exact same boat as you

i used to be the one making the effort to make plans and stuff but i just couldn't be bothered anymore
now i sit in my room lonely every night

hey, that's life


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Yup...I resemble this. My phone never rings from the same people who'll meet me if I ask. I'm not afraid, but ask very rarely. Months go by.


----------



## dontbelong (Oct 16, 2014)

*same situation*

I don't get invited out because of losing my friends or just from canceling to many times. If I was told by a woman that she liked me I would still assume that it was not ment in that way and would not call missing any chance.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Same thing happens to me.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

The easiest way to socialize for me was by playing pick-up sports. It's a bunch of strangers playing sports together....pretty inviting & nothing formal about it.


----------



## adelaidia (Oct 17, 2014)

Yeah in high school I had this super fake group of friends who would always do things without me and never accepted my invitations to do anything. Dropped them real quick.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't care anymore. I like to do my own thing.


----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

Ind said:


> Does anyone else never get invited to go anywhere? But too afraid to ask someone if they want to meet you because your not sure if they actually like you, it's really starting to get to me. I can't be the only one who is too afraid just to ask ?


Me too there's some nice people in my course but they either live at home and don't have time to hang out or they are already buddied up with people in their halls so I don't tend to ask very much. Not only that I don't ask much as I'm terrified of humiliating myself if they say no.

As for the people in my halls on my corridor they don't even speak to me. They are always in and out of each others' rooms and going out with each other and I am never invited it makes me sad


----------

